# Adquirir EMA



## jorgesofia (13 Set 2010 às 17:32)

Estimados:

Gostava de adquirir uma EMA fiável (até 1000 aéreos), mas desconheço o q anda aí no mercado. Alguém me pode dar umas dicas sobre marcas e modelos?
Atenção se for mais barata tanto melhor. Tem de ser portátil.
Obrigado


----------

